# Vinyl to print Tagless labels



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

hey
i was wondering if anyone on here have tried printing tagless labels with vinyl. 

is there maybe a special (soft) vinyl that can be used ?

Cheers


----------



## centerice (Mar 20, 2009)

I've had success with eco-film from Imprintables Warehouse, or a digital print on my versacamm using solutions opaque.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Fiekyville said:


> hey
> i was wondering if anyone on here have tried printing tagless labels with vinyl.
> is there maybe a special (soft) vinyl that can be used ?
> Cheers


I also am wondering if I can use eco-film for tagless labels,
I'm already using it for most of my designs, I currently have too low of a production run to sub out to a screen printer.
I think the logo size would be ok, but not sure how small to make other info.
Question is, how small of a font can you use successfully?


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Thans for the reply Greg
Thats a good question JV. i can imagine the weeding process, if you have very small fonts and alot of wording.
but would be great to do if you have small runs.

Also, i have a Roland Stick SV12 vinyl cutter, hows the cutting detail in terms of small fonts?

Thanks again


----------



## centerice (Mar 20, 2009)

Weeding something that small would way take a creative layout and would still be way more tedious than its worth.

I don't know what kind of volume you need, but the CAD-PRINTZ Digital transfers from Stahls are about $.15/sq. inch, $20 minimum purchase. I print my own so I don't know the specifics (set-up fees, etc.) that Stahls may charge, but assuming your tagless labels are around 1"x1" you can buy 130 full color labels for 20 bucks!


----------



## centerice (Mar 20, 2009)

PS - the Solutions Opaque is the CAD-PRINTZ material you will want


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

That sounds great.
is that for lights and dark tees ?

thanks again for you input.


----------



## centerice (Mar 20, 2009)

both light and dark


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Fiekyville said:


> Also, i have a Roland Stick SV12 vinyl cutter, hows the cutting detail in terms of small fonts?
> 
> Thanks again


We've cut as small as 12pt text for our trade show polos. It's pretty small, about 2/5". I'm sure you can cut a little smaller but the weeding would be pretty tough.

Greg is right, it would probably be a little tedious. Depending on how much you'd have on the tag, it could take quite a while to weed each one.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks for you input adam. much appreciated. i'll give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

I would just find a transfer screen printer. Since they are labels you can gang them up like crazy. They would be real screen printed labels. You could probably get 100's or thousands for cheap. Check it out and just heat press them in.

Good Luck


----------

